
Google releases dataset of 50M vector drawings, from Quick Draw Game - hardmaru
https://quickdraw.withgoogle.com/data
======
hardmaru
Check out the github repo for instructions to download the data.

[https://github.com/googlecreativelab/quickdraw-
dataset](https://github.com/googlecreativelab/quickdraw-dataset)

